# Snow at home.



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 25, 2010)

Here is Mister, he is made for the snow. LOVE this horse, looks like a stuffed horsie!






Here is our yearling mare, eating snow for the first time. And um,,, not liking it too much!





And here is Beach Ball and Charm. Trying to look cute.





Thanks for looking!


----------



## REO (Nov 25, 2010)

Mister is so cuddly!



That looks like a Christmas card!

All your babies look so cute & sweet!


----------



## Shari (Nov 25, 2010)

I love your photos and your minis are adorable! You should paint Mister.


----------



## Reble (Nov 25, 2010)

cute, where do you live? None here yet, but awful cold.

Weather is saying snow this weekend.


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 25, 2010)

I love Mister's photo.....so cute. Well, they are all nice but something about that first photo just grabs your attention.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 25, 2010)

SampleMM said:


> I love Mister's photo.....so cute. Well, they are all nice but something about that first photo just grabs your attention.


same here can we see Mister without his winterwoolies?

glad we have no snow to show anyone yet


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Reble we are in Washington State near Olympia! We don't normally get snow.

Eagle Ring, he is the horse in my avatar. He is a little trotting fool, and he is wonderful. I am biased though!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 25, 2010)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Eagle Ring, he is the horse in my avatar. He is a little trotting fool, and he is wonderful. I am biased though!


I thought for sure he would be a handsome guy


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you!

He is one that I saw,,, I dislike silver dapple, all my stalls were full, and I already had a stallion. But within two days after seeing him he was in my barn! And it was Christmas eve. There is just something about him... Thanks for liking him too!


----------



## Seashells (Nov 27, 2010)

Love the photos! Especially "Mister".

 

I hope you don't mind...*can I paint it?*(Too many times, I see beautiful horsey photos I would love to paint! As an artist, I'm sure you get that way, too)


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 27, 2010)

Sure Sheila!

Love to see your work!


----------



## Seashells (Nov 27, 2010)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Sure Sheila!
> 
> Love to see your work!


Thank you. I'll send a copy to you whenever I get to painting him.


----------



## Seashells (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Crabby-Chicken here's "Mister in the snow". Thanks for allowing me to paint him. I emailed a copy to you.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow Sheila! You did good! Love the colors in the snow. Did you use acrylics or oils? Thank you very much for sharing! Great job.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautiful photos Kimmie! I love the pic of Beach Ball and Charm. It's so sunny and clear...and of course Mister is beautiful. I can't believe you guys out there got snow before us!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 2, 2010)

Love the pictures and of course your mini's!!!!


----------



## Seashells (Dec 2, 2010)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Wow Sheila! You did good! Love the colors in the snow. Did you use acrylics or oils? Thank you very much for sharing! Great job.


Thanks, I use acrylics. I worked on it a little more late last night, I like the way his face is now...closer to what I was hoping for. I will email an updated version to you later this afternoon/evening. This morning I placed it on the fireplace mantel, fits nice among our Christmas decor


----------

